# duck hunt/fishing partner



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It's time for me to start looking for some like mined people who have the same ideals about the sports as I do. I know a good hunting/fishing partner is harder to find than a good wife. I am starting to get of the age that hunting alone is getting harder. Layout hunting is imposable alone and I would like to get a few more years in while I still have the physical abilities to do it. I have the gear it take and places to go. But I am looking for people that will respect my equipment and not be in my places on their own. I know there has to be some of you left out there. I hunt upwards of 60 days a year and would be more if I could get a partner. My favorite way to hunt when the the ducks are here to hunt is out of the layout. I do have layout blinds and field hunt along with shore hunting. I like to troll the central basin and even get lucky every now and then and catch a walleye. I am in 44077 zip area.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

DN, wish I was a little closer to ya, Sound like you and I are like minded, I hunt everyday just gotta do it alone anymore, miss layout shooting, picked up a couple young guy last 3yrs, but the dont have the same attitude I have, and when you say be here at 5am, they show up late, screws up you whole day. Enough ranting, hope ya find that Right one, maybe some day I can fill in, loved to meet ya, allways enjoyed your posts..stay health and safe..DD


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

we should see if we can put together some group hunts. i use to organize an annual south dakota pheasant trip - did it for about 10-years and then many of the guys got too busy at work or family...


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Early is on time. On time is late. Late is unforgivable. DD and privateer maybe we can figure out something for next year. There has to be something in the middle or so.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Will chew on it for next year. Love that late saying, hit it right on the head! Most my old duck hunting buddys are gone..miss the old timers.


----------

